# Midnight Syndicate's upcoming album...



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

I have known about the upcoming album for some time, but this is the first that I have seen the cover. The art is stunning.


----------



## tarpleyg (Oct 28, 2014)

Any idea when it's expected to be released? Couldn't find anything searching for that.


----------



## Verse 13 (Oct 26, 2010)

I'm not sure either, but you can pre-order it on Tuesday!


----------



## World of Fright (May 28, 2013)

Love that cover! It's the perfect setting. Can't wait to hear the music!


----------



## TnHorrorFan (May 18, 2014)

This looks great I'm as big fan of Christmas as Halloween


----------



## Halloweiner (Oct 2, 2003)

Can't wait for it.

There are bunch of our favorite Halloween records being released on CD at Amazon now I see.


----------



## JRSly (Sep 18, 2014)

Very cool, I've been trying to find every little bit of news I could in the last couple months. Looks awesome!



tarpleyg said:


> Any idea when it's expected to be released? Couldn't find anything searching for that.


The only thing they've really said, that I know, is they've wanted it to be available at a con that's happening over Labor Day weekend, so it's not far off.


----------



## Verse 13 (Oct 26, 2010)

Pre-ordering is available now! Orders will be shipped on or before Sept 4th.


----------



## Jack'sEckstein (Oct 16, 2012)

Verse 13 said:


> Midnight Syndicate is releasing a Christmas album, and the cover is breathtaking! Can't wait for the release!
> 
> View attachment 250227


SWEET! This makes me want to have an X-Mas party! lol


----------



## grim gravely (Jun 11, 2015)

Can't wait to get this album.


----------



## Halloweiner (Oct 2, 2003)

tarpleyg said:


> Any idea when it's expected to be released? Couldn't find anything searching for that.



Sept 10th according to their store.


----------



## spiney99 (Nov 1, 2010)

Just went to their site ...Can't believe not even a little teaser..even a 10 second clip of a song or two.. I guess after all of these years they deserve to branch out into the "other" Holiday


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

I very highly recommend the new album, which is stupendous; the only song that did not appeal to me was _Little Helpers_, due to it sounding a bit too playful.

There is now a preview track available on YouTube:


----------



## Verse 13 (Oct 26, 2010)

I got my copy last night, and couldn't be happier. You can tell that Midnight Syndicate really gave it their all, and did their best to put their own spin on classic Christmas songs, as well as compose new material. Easily 5 out of 5 stars!


----------



## Dark lord (Jan 8, 2007)

I also received my copy this morning as I was on my way to work, played it through the day - LOVED IT !! MS has been a tad miss for me lately like they're Carnival CD,......but this one they hit the mark ! I really loved the 1st track. Planning a few Christmas magic shows of the paranormal entertainment kind & track ! is a perfect mood setter !!

I agree with Verse 13, MS really did give it they're all on this one & I'm happy to see they did an Xmas themed cd in the style that is MS twist of those classic songs - Awesome job guys !


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

Have either of you had trouble with your computer not recognizing the disc? I wound up using my personal CD player, so I have not been able to get the songs ripped to my music library and onto my mp3 player; the situation has been getting to me from the very first day, not that I was in need of another source of frustration


----------



## TheHalloweenKing (Jul 11, 2014)

I'm excited to hear it. I have all the others.


----------



## Dark lord (Jan 8, 2007)

Garthgoyle said:


> Have either of you had trouble with your computer not recognizing the disc? I wound up using my personal CD player, so I have not been able to get the songs ripped to my music library and onto my mp3 player; the situation has been getting to me from the very first day, not that I was in need of another source of frustration


I have only played it in my truck cd player, on my tablet right now but I'll try my pc Sat & let you know if mine plays / recognizes the disc.


----------



## Dark lord (Jan 8, 2007)

- Garthgoyle it plays fine in my laptop ( ENVY 8.1 windows i7 ) but when I tried to copy the files I see that they CDA encoded them, I haven't tried any other program to rip them yet or convert to mp4 copy / readable. Maybe your player program or disc player in your pc is having prob's.........


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

Dark lord said:


> - Garthgoyle it plays fine in my laptop ( ENVY 8.1 windows i7 ) but when I tried to copy the files I see that they CDA encoded them, I haven't tried any other program to rip them yet or convert to mp4 copy / readable. Maybe your player program or disc player in your pc is having prob's.........


I have never heard the term before, so I had to look up CDA to find out what it means. My computer is an older desktop, which may have something to do with the problem. I contacted Sarah at MS to see what she has to say and am waiting on a response after giving her the details. Thanks, Dark lord.


----------



## Dark lord (Jan 8, 2007)

Sounds like your running an older pc OS with software that is unable to read these newer encoded discs. I had same problems with other things & finally bought a new pc that had more up to date programs, solved most situations.......however for some strange reason I still use my older Mac & XP pc for some things that my new pc just won't do without a costly new program purchase that my older pc & Mac has a free usable program on it that works or works better........go figure !??


----------



## panther93 (Mar 25, 2015)

I ordered this album just before last Christmas and I love it.


----------

